# WLan und Surfstick bündeln?!!



## ITony (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi wollte mal wiesen ob das Funktioniert. Habe einen O2 Surfstick ( bzw Sim Karte im Laptop drin)
Und nun wollte ich aber auch noch mein Wlan von zu Hause nutzen, habe da nicht so eine gute Verbindung.  Also geht das das ich den Surfstick mit meinen Wlan bündeln um eine schnellere Verbindung bekommen ( weil habe hier auch leider kein UMTS Netz)  
mfg


----------

